# Buttermilk pie is kicking my butt!!!!!!!!!!



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

Ever since I tried my mother-in-law's buttermilk pie i've wanted to learn to make it. I've only been successful once that I can remember and that must have been a fluke. I'm not sure if it's the recipe, my oven or me that's the problem, but it never seems to completely set no matter what I do. It is almost always runny on the bottom or in the middle. Am I just not cooking it long enough or at the wrong temp?

There are and endless number of recipes online for this dessert and not any two are the same. Can someone recommend one that's not super sweet and works?


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

One of the Taste of Home cookbooks has one that I like. (Don't have the book here or I'd give it to you. Try their website.) Anyway, my mom wanted to try it, so I made it for her. What I didn't do was read the directions and so made the filling on the stove top like you would for a cream pie. I put it in an Oreo crust and it came out really good. My mom told me my sister had already made the pie for her and nobody liked it. She had poured the filling in the pie crust and baked it like you were supposed to. It's hard to say without seeing the recipe, but if it's like most buttermilk pies, the filling is like a custard. Normally, a custard is baked in a water bath, but I don't know how a pie would do with that method. Custards are done when you shake the pan a little and the middle moves like jellol or a knife inserted in the middle comes out clean. They set up as they cool. After about a day they will start to separate and you will see a puddle of water on the sides and bottom and the custard will start to look like colby cheese, with little holes in it. In a pie, this results in a soggy crust, so the pie should be eaten the same day it's baked.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Moosestang,

you should post your recipe so we can have a look and propose suggestions.

Luc H.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Are there eggs in the recipe? Is there starch or flour? 
Try adding an extra egg or TBL of starch.

make sure you cook it until just set, not too gigglie.

mmmmmmpie.:bounce:


----------



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's the recipe I used.

1 (9") unbaked pie shell
1/2 c. butter
1 1/2 c. sugar
3 rounded tbsp. flour
3 eggs, beaten
1 c. buttermilk
1 tsp. vanilla
Dash of nutmeg

Have butter soft; add sugar, cream together well. Add flour and eggs; beat well. Stir in buttermilk, vanilla and nutmeg. Pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake for 45 to 50 minutes at 350 degrees. Place on wire rack to cool completely before serving.

Here's a picture of one that turned out halfway decent.

well it won't let me


----------



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

post the picture


----------



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

until I have atleast


----------



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

5 posts or more.


----------



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

Well that didn't work either.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

well, that was a good try anyway!


----------



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks! I thought it was clever.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Moosestang,
My recipe is very similar to yours. I Highlighted the differences in blue

1 (9") unbaked pie shell
1/2 c. butter (melted)
1 1/2 c. sugar (I use 2 cups of brown sugar)
3 rounded tbsp. flour 
3 eggs, beaten (I use 2 but 3 should give you better results)
1 c. buttermilk
1 tsp. vanilla
Dash of nutmeg (a little more)
1/2 tsp salt
 
Preheat oven at 450F
I mix the flour and brown sugar evenly together, add melted butter and mix. Whisk 2 beaten eggs add buttermilk, then vanilla and salt. Add and whisk in the brown sugar mixture. Pour in shell. Dust or grate nutmeg on top.

Bake at 450F 10min. reduce heat to 325F continue for 45 min to 1 hr (or so) until set. test by inserting knife in the middle. It should come out clean.

I hope this helps?
Luc H.


----------



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks, i will give it a try. I still have 1 pie shell left and i'm determined to figure this thing out.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

It could be the buttermilk itself. I have found so many different consistencies with commercial buttermilk, it drives me nuts. When I was slinging pancakes last year the quality of buttermilk was a constant problem. Sometimes it was almost as thick as sour cream, or thin as skim milk. Sometimes tangy like sour dough starter, others bland and mild. I really had to learn to adjust the recipes based on the milk itself. For your pie I would think the thicker the better. Buttermilk is always low fat but I would buy the fattest possible (usually 1%-1.5%). And shake the carton hard before opening. This product can separate easily.

--Al


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Good point Al!


----------



## moosestang (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Al. I actually bought whole buttermilk this time. Before that I was using a lowfat. I have two different whole buttermilks available, maybe i'll try the other brand.

if anyone wants to see the pic of the one that turned out ok then just add www to the following

pbase.com/paulyoly/image/36782402

sorry I can't link it, this site doesn't like me.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Moosestang,

very nice pic (i sense the presence of a pro)...

(looking forward to seeing more pics in the future when you will be able to post them... Oh that will be when you posted 15 times... a couple more to go!)

So the conclusion was... the buttermilk?

Luc H.


----------

